# someone called the police on me, advice?



## bluegreenblue2002 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi people, don't think I deserve flaming here, but feel free to flame me if you wish after I explain the following. But I would also like any advice from people who know how this works.

I live in an sro(independent single room) and do not get internet in my room. We can get it in the laundrey or the reception area downstairs. I have two kids 1 and 4, and needless to say, can only go downstairs when baby is asleep.

Last week, baby was sleep, and I needed to submit an online application for 4yo's school by the deadline. chance to do so downstairs. 4yo did not want to leave room, because he was watching a movie which had about an hour left. (usually he would be in preschool, so this situation wouldnt come up)After some thought, and some argument about his coming with me, I asked if he was ok with me leaving the room for 10mins while i went downstairs (In the same building)I explained exactly where I was and he was happy to do that. He absolutely refused to leave with me when I insisted earlier.
I went downstairs quickly (with sleeping baby) and then returned. Sure enough, 4yo was gone! (door was locked) movie was turned off, no sign.

I panicked and called the office/doorman downstairs to make sure he hadnt left the building. It looked like a kidnapping, because the door was locked and child didn't have key. On the other hand, had I forgotten to lock door and he wandered out looking for me?
I asked my neighbours to help me look up and down the stairs of the building, I checked room again and couldn't see him.
I was worried about telling anyone about this, because I do not trust anyone in this building, but in this case, it was necessary.
Finally, I looked in the room again, and there was 4yo, sound asleep, behind a little tower of pillows that he likes to build nowadays. He had obviously turned off tv, and made himself comfortable, and went to sleep.

Relief!! ( and frankly, nothing else much matters after that, I am very thankful that he was fine)

6 days later, I get a knock on the door, it's the police. They tell me they were called because there was an unattended child in the room. I told them what happened 6 days earlier (should I have done that, or was i an idiot?) In any case, they said, it wasn't a problem, because obviously the parent was there, and there was nothing to worry about. They left.

In the meantime, I am wondering, did my so called helpful neighbours call the police on me because I trusted them in a moment of distress?? Was it the office downstairs who are legally obligated to do so, or who perhaps wish to intimidate me (im behind in rent) Why 6 days later?

If 4 yo child refuses to leave room with you, and you are still in the same building, if you know he's ok on his own for short periods, then what would you do? I don't have anyone to help me.
Ok, so don't leave kid in room, but it was for a very short period, and its not something I usually do.
People with big houses leave their kids unattended in another room, all the time, (cio come to mind quite frankly) similarities there&#8230;.
In any case, im not justifying my actions here, but just don't think its worth calling the police over. Maybe neighbours, or whoever it was, could have just told me they thought I shouldn't have done that. But call thepolice?

And here's the thing I don't get, why did they come 6 days later? Did someone just randomly call?

On the other hand, they have my sympathy because they were concerned for my child, so I am willing to forgive.

I don't know. But the moral of the story to me is, don't trust your neighbours.

Can anyone figure out why it was 6 days later? And does anyone think they did the right thing calling the police?
Like I said, flame me if you wish&#8230;.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

That must have been so scary. There's no way I would flame you, you already felt that fear of "what if". My guess is a neighbor called the police on a day they knew you were home so you would know they were watching so to speak but did not want your children taken from you. Figuring this way you would know you shouldn't leave because the police would tell you. I would not have called tehe police on you. Of course, if I was your neighbor I would offer to help.

FWIW I would not leave a 4 year old or a sleeping 1 year old. Even for 10 minutes. I know you didn't ask but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I can't understand the police response in coming days later. But I can understand why neighbors would call.

I'm not intending to flame you, I'm hoping you can see why people would be concerned. Leaving a small child in an sro is not the same at all as walking into another room in my house. My house isn't filled with strangers, who may have a variety of backgrounds, maybe not all good. It is more akin to leaving small children alone in the house, but even then, my neighbors are all people I've known for at least 10 years and not a transient population.

I know how hard it is to get things accomplished with small children, but I would take the little ones with you (whether they wanted to go or not) if I needed to leave the room. Safety issues are simply non-negotiable.


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

Let me begin by saying, I am sorry that you are going through so much right now.

I don't know if I would compare a SRO building to a private dwelling home, because you cannot control who lives in the SRO with you.

Are there any supports available in your community?


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree with the above posters. I have no idea if your neighbors called, or why the police might have come a week later.
That said, I also dont think it's like leaving the kid in another room of my house. The other rooms in my house aren't occupied by other families and relative strangers...I think the answer is, dont leave your kids in your apartment alone. No buts.







It's the same as me leaving my kids (well.....not the same exactly, my kids are older, but I still to this day have not left them for even 5 minutes. And they are 7 and 9) in my house while I went to a different part of my neighborhood. Whatever you need to do is not important enough to leave the little one's alone. There are places you can bring your kids to that have internet access, or, just take them with you when they are not napping or watching a movie. Bring a little snack/toy and get your stuff done knowing that if they need you, you are right there.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Is it possible that one of your neighbors is a mandated reporter and HAD to call?


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountaingirl79* 
I agree with the above posters. I have no idea if your neighbors called, or why the police might have come a week later.
That said, I also dont think it's like leaving the kid in another room of my house. The other rooms in my house aren't occupied by other families and relative strangers...I think the answer is, dont leave your kids in your apartment alone. No buts.







It's the same as me leaving my kids (well.....not the same exactly, my kids are older, but I still to this day have not left them for even 5 minutes. And they are 7 and 9) in my house while I went to a different part of my neighborhood. Whatever you need to do is not important enough to leave the little one's alone. There are places you can bring your kids to that have internet access, or, just take them with you when they are not napping or watching a movie. Bring a little snack/toy and get your stuff done knowing that if they need you, you are right there.

I agree with this. It may be possible that the neighbors had no idea that you were leaving your kids alone and now they do know and they will start calling the police each time they see you without the kids.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Have you done it before? I can't see someone calling unless they'd witnessed you doing it repeatedly and just felt they had to call.

I don't think it's a huge deal, but if I were you I wouldn't ever leave my kids upstairs alone again just because you never know what kids will do- and how neighbors will react.

Oh and most likely your doorman reported it. That's just my gut feeling.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

That sounds hard. I have lived in shelters before where the internet access was in another part of the facility and we were not allowed to leave our children unattended, even if they were sleeping. Of course most of us still did it (briefly) from time to time, but your heart is racing the whole time and it's definitely not ideal. However I also understand how hard it would have been to get an uncooperative 4 yo to be quiet and still in the computer lab long enough for you get done with the application. same thing with laundry.....we used to leave the kids and race down the hallway to do laundry, hoping we wouldn't get caught.

So I do kind of understand why they called the police (although if they were that concerned they could have just offered to help-duh!) but no flames from me. I have rented rooms and been in shelters and I know it is very hard when you are stuck in your room any time your dc is asleep.

Sorry you experienced that. Can you find out who called and talk to them? Maybe just expressing your feelings like you did here would be enough to get them "on your side" so to speak. I am of the opinion that calling the police/CPS is only useful when the parents do NOT have their child's best interests at heart, and talking to them directly isn't working. Clearyl that isn't the case with you.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

In the future, would it be possible to ask a neighbor (someone in a nearby room) to watch your child while you run downstairs?


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluegreenblue2002* 
because I do not trust anyone in this building

I can't pretend to know what it's like in your shoes, but just based on this, I wouldn't have left him alone. And to compare it to someone leaving their child alone in a room in a large house isn't a fair comparison. That's like apples and oranges, in my opinion. You know who is in your house in a large house, generally, whereas where you live, you don't "trust anyone in the building." Just reflecting back what you said - if you don't trust anyone, why would you leave him?

That said, I can understand how tantalizing the situation is. Your child is entertained and you HAVE to do something and he won't willingly come with you. If it's not safe to leave him, then you need to bring him with you, as unpleasant as that would have been.


----------



## Just Kate (Jul 30, 2009)

My guess would be that the doorman later asked a supervisor or another doorman what to do in a missing child situation, explained what had happened and then that person called the police.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

I think it is sad you cannot leave a 4 yr old alone to quickly nip out to the laundryroom or go online. I know many 4 yrs are not Ok with this, but some are, and for the most part I trust moms to know whether or not it is Ok to leave their kids.

Obviously, however, you cannot go anywhere in the building anymore without your kids.

kathy


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

First, welcome to MDC. You will find that sometimes people agree with you and sometimes they don't, but please remember that even when they disagree (sometimes very strongly) it is still with good intentions and there can be information/ideas that can be very helpful if you can look past defensiveness over being disagreed with. And it happens to ALL of us!









Ok, so 4 year old refusing to go downstairs with you: You are the adult. 4 year old gets a choice in blue or red pajamas, juice or milk with dinner, Candyland or Go Fish. Not safety issues - with those you put your foot down. Gently as you want, but in your situation you either make him go with you or you don't go.

Having no one to help you: This is a big problem, and will affect you over and over. You need a support system. If you don't have family nearby then you need to form a network of friends and neighbors. You may meet other moms of young kids at La Leche League meetings, co-op preschool, toddler group, mom and baby classes or groups, library story time, the park near your house, etc. You have to have someone IRL to call when you need help. What if baby was super sick and you were out of groceries? What if you were in a car accident and needed surgery to repair a broken ankle? You need people you trust with your kids. It takes a village!

People with big houses leaving kids in another room: As others have said, you know (very well) the people in your own house. And the child has the option of finding you or hollering for you. Not similar at all really.

On not trusting your neighbors: This comes back to trying to see help without getting defensive. Honestly, people looking out for the well-being of your children are to be commended. You made an error in judgment, then went for help saying your child was missing. Some of the people in your house may be mandated reporters (required by the state to report any instances where a child is in danger - which this situation falls squarely into) or they may believe - as some here also do - that something this serious requires police involvement. They may not be calling on you per se, but for help finding your child. Then when he was found, maybe they called back to say he was just hiding under pillows - false alarm. Really no way to know, but I wouldn't for a minute think it was about back rent. It is about finding a lost four year old.

And I am truly sorry - I am sure you were beside yourself until he was found. Glad it all turned out ok.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm reading this correctly, but it sounds like you locked him in the room and went downstairs, and he couldn't open the door by himself, right? And no one could get in because the door was locked?

I totally don't see anything wrong with that. If that's the case, I don't think the police should have been called. I've certainly left my 4 year old alone in the house while I went out to check the mail, or water the plants, or any number of things outside while she's inside.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie* 
I'm not sure if I'm reading this correctly, but it sounds like you locked him in the room and went downstairs, and he couldn't open the door by himself, right? And no one could get in because the door was locked?

I totally don't see anything wrong with that. If that's the case, I don't think the police should have been called. I've certainly left my 4 year old alone in the house while I went out to check the mail, or water the plants, or any number of things outside while she's inside.

I agree with this perspective. As did the police.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I dont know the specifics in every situation, but when I go to check the mailbox, I can see the house and the front door the whole time. It is just a few sprints away if one of the kids were to suddenly fall, or choke, or need immediate attention. I think the thing I'm grappling with, is that I see this as a different situation, where I could not see the door that my kids were behind easily, or know that they didn't need immediate attention. I see this room as being on a different floor? Where you can't see or hear what is going on in your particular room while you are gone from it?
Also, not knowing or trusting the people on the same floor as the kids while dashing away for whatever reason would make me uncomfortable. ( not flaming, I dont think flaming is ever deserved. Just advice.  )


----------



## KimberlyD0 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluegreenblue2002* 

*I don't know. But the moral of the story to me is, don't trust your neighbours.*


No Flame, I wouldn't have done what you did, but I think you got a big enough scare.

I did want to comment though that The bolded for me doesn't sit right. Them calling the police because of a child left alone would actually make me trust them more, because they noticed, and they cared enough to call.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
In the future, would it be possible to ask a neighbor (someone in a nearby room) to watch your child while you run downstairs?

This. I too would be very uncomfortable leaving my kids in this situation.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluegreenblue2002* 
And here's the thing I don't get, why did they come 6 days later? Did someone just randomly call?

My guess the reason it was 6 days later was simply b/c the police were busy. They didn't really think your kids were in any danger, but they are obliged to check up on these things, so they came when they had a few minutes free.

I'm not quite sure what exactly you situation is, but I'm thinking kind of like a college dorm room or a room at the YMCA. Is the laundry room one floor away or two or more floors away? Is there a kitchenet that he could set the place on fire with? If he came to the laundry room to find you, is it a safe walk there? Is the walk straight forward or are the halls like maze that he might get lost in? Whether it sounds safe to leave a 4 yo alone for a few minutes would depend a lot on all these factors.

At this point though, even if it really is perfectly safe to leave your DS alone in the room, you can't really do it if someone is going to report you.


----------



## Purple Cat (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't mean to flame you. But I would have called the police, not to be mean, but out of concern that you would have left the children alone in a SRO. It's not the same as being downstairs in a large house while your little one is upstairs alone.

I'm concerned that you seem to have left the decision to go with you up to your 4 year-old, and leaving him, basically because he did not want to go with you. When safety is at issue, such as here, you need to be the decisionmaker, not your 4 year-old.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathymuggle* 
I think it is sad you cannot leave a 4 yr old alone to quickly nip out to the laundryroom or go online. I know many 4 yrs are not Ok with this, but some are, and for the most part I trust moms to know whether or not it is Ok to leave their kids.

Obviously, however, you cannot go anywhere in the building anymore without your kids.

kathy


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie* 
I'm not sure if I'm reading this correctly, but it sounds like you locked him in the room and went downstairs, and he couldn't open the door by himself, right? And no one could get in because the door was locked?

I totally don't see anything wrong with that. If that's the case, I don't think the police should have been called. I've certainly left my 4 year old alone in the house while I went out to check the mail, or water the plants, or any number of things outside while she's inside.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *pigpokey* 
I agree with this perspective. As did the police.

I remember being four and I was left inside in my bedroom while my parents went to a neighbour's backyard. I also wandered around the neighbourhood alone and the following year, when I was five, had primary care of my then 2.5 yr old brother (no longer in diapers) as we wandered around for hours at a time, coming back when we heard my mom hollering, sometimes from several streets away from where we were.

I am not comfortable with this with my dc, in a city, but our dc are free range in our rural/mountain/wilderness home during the warm months. For the past year and a half, until December, we had an outhouse. I was leaving four children ages 1-5 yrs alone in our cabin when I had to use it. The outhouse was too small to bring the baby in with me, so he had to be left too. It was about 50 yards away, and I was completely unavailable to my dc when I went. They had access to a full kitchen with propane stove knives, etc... (they can all climb if they want to) and a woodstove with burning fire, and stairs that were really a glorified ladder (scary, but they managed them 100x more easily than me).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
My guess the reason it was 6 days later was simply b/c the police were busy. They didn't really think your kids were in any danger, but they are obliged to check up on these things, so they came when they had a few minutes free.

I'm not quite sure what exactly you situation is, but I'm thinking kind of like a college dorm room or a room at the YMCA. Is the laundry room one floor away or two or more floors away? Is there a kitchenet that he could set the place on fire with? If he came to the laundry room to find you, is it a safe walk there? Is the walk straight forward or are the halls like maze that he might get lost in? Whether it sounds safe to leave a 4 yo alone for a few minutes would depend a lot on all these factors.

At this point though, even if it really is perfectly safe to leave your DS alone in the room, you can't really do it if someone is going to report you.

Carrying on, as eepster wrote, it is essential to assess the safety of the environment. I did once also live in a building when we had just the three and one was a newborn. Sometimes we wore dirty clothing or the boys wore just their undies/diapers because whenever dh was home, the laundry room was closed, and this went on for two weeks because of his shift rotation at that time (it was aways 80* and above in there). I wouldn't have and didn't ever leave any of my dc alone in that apartment and I couldn't take three small children, one in arms and our laundry all at the same time. But from my above examples, I obviously have since left them alone and while being even further away than I would have been in the laundry room of the building.

You do need support. I have my dh and nobody else, and even that has been utterly intolerable at times- many times. You wrote that you have nobody at all; that cannot go on. There are billions of people on this earth; at least one of them would make a great, trustworthy friend to you. I am just beginning a quest for finding support for my family. I just can't do it all by myself (dh tries, but... for a different forum).

Oh, and when you go in search of a friend, take your son, even if he doesn't want to go.


----------



## Cetan Luta (Sep 27, 2009)

I would suggest that you get a baby monitor with a battery powered handset, so that you can still adequately supervise your child if you just need to go down the hall or something. That way, if he needed you, he could call and you would hear him, also it's amazing how you can distinguish the sound of opening a forbidden cabinet, etc. over a baby monitor. I use mine to make sure my kids don't start fights with each other, etc. if I have to step out to check the mail or water the garden. Plus, if anyone hassles you, you can easily demonstrate that your child is nicely supervised. I would not, however trust a 4 yo to their own devices while I was gone for long or further away than the range of a good monitor (I've had my little one choke unexpectedly, and was glad I could hear him over the monitor). Remember too, neighbors sometimes assume what goes on behind closed doors is worse than what they see, and blow minor incidents out of proportion. I hope the situation gets easier for you.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Am I right to understand that an SRO is similiar set up to a hotel? So, you could have been several floors away?

So....if I were at a hotel that had service in the lobby....I would not go downstairs leaving my 5 year old in the room watching a movie. NOPE.

In a house...I can hear my kids if I go down or upstairs....can you hear your little one from the lobby?

She could open the door for a stranger, she could fill the tub and drown, she could get in trouble with an outlet (stick something in it), she could get out on the balcony, many things.

Also something could happen to you....you could fall on the stairs and sprain your ankle and she could been left longer than just a couple of minutes.

Sorry that your situation is less than ideal. Prehaps you could find someone you trust in the building to watch your little ones while you use the internet? Is there a young preteen or teen that could come with you and keep them busy colouring or reading....that why they are close but the teen could keep them busy? Or can you get walkie talkies for the two of you?


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

In my town, in the neighborhoods I have lived in... yes, I would leave a four year old home alone for a few minutes. I lived in a culdesac when my daughter was little, and I left her alone in the house while I ran mail across the street to the neighbors.

But, I think it depends on where I live and how comfortable I feel with my kids in the house alone. I knew my daughter could get into trouble.. but, not leave the house... so, I felt OK with that. A little trouble was OK to me... as long as she couldn't get out front.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoS* 
Am I right to understand that an SRO is similiar set up to a hotel? So, you could have been several floors away?

LOL.. See? I pictured it as a house with rooms being rented out to tenants.

Your idea makes more sense.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Honestly I might have called the police on you too... hard to say without being there etc.

I bet the 6 days is because a neighbor went home, thought about it, talked to a friend/co-worker about it, whatever & then decided they should call. You know how you see something & a day or two later start thinking that maybe you should've done something?

I wouldn't trust your neighbors either but of course given the situation finding your son was way more important than avoiding trusting them.

I do think a 4yo is too young to be left alone if there are other people in the building. I don't have an older child yet (DS is only 11mos) but I think there is a big difference between leaving your child in a room in your own house while you throw in a load of laundry vs. leaving them locked in a room in a public building. Besides other people being there, the other issue would be if there was a fire or something... would your 4 yo be able to get out quickly without help? I think you need to be able to reach your child quickly (i.e. no locked doors between you) and hear them at all times, which it doesn't sound like you could do in your situation.

I would have told the 4yo he had to come downstairs... If the movie was *that* important than I would've run down with him during a commercial or something so he'd miss as little as possible.

No flaming!!







Just saying what I would've done/how I honestly feel... I understand that sometimes we all make quick choices such as yours, that we may or may not regret later! I hope things are OK now w/ regards to the police!


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

OH! And, I would have lied to the police. I'd have said "Um.. no, the kids are always with me" then looked confused about why they would say such a thing.

When in doubt... LIE.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I think someone in your building discovered that you were leaving them alone when your child was thought missing, then they thought it over a few days, decided it really scared them, and called the police, who then took a few days to clear up their more pressing issues and get around to checking out your situation.


----------



## mom2emnbec (Feb 1, 2002)

I should probably start out by saying I have no idea what an SRO is but it sounds like a hotel type of set up. I am not sure if this is a comfort level of the parent or not. I probably would not have called the police on the woman and may not have even confronted on the subject but I may have offered if she ever needed anything to lmk type of thing. However I personally would not feel comfortable doing that. Not only strangers around but such a big place to get lost if they wandered out (as you learned) not like a 2000 sq ft house that the whole thing is childproof, you know well, etc.

We stayed in a small condo hotel for my daughters 1st birthday. The room was like a 1 bedroom apartment, the condo only had 2 floors with maybe 20 rooms tops per floor. There were 4 kids, my then 4 yr old, my 1st birthday girl and my 2.25 yr old nephew plus an older child/teenager my sister who was 15 at the time. There were also 4 adults. Despite that, just leaving the kids alone in the living room while we were discussing dinner options my quick and adventorous nephew managed to pull a close chair over to the door, unlock the top lock and walk out the door. Luckily the door stayed partially open so we quickly realised he was gone but even with 4 adults looking and having contacted the front desk and not a lot of space to search, the stairwells, game room, lobby, we couldnt find him. That is b/c he walked right out the front door, the front desk found him outside the front door in the snow (with no shoes or coat). He could have gotten lost in the snow, wandered into the slippery parking lot or farther onto the main mountain road and that is not even considering kidnapping. This was a 2 yr 3 mo old boy, not very big, not very old who did something he had never done before that we never would have thought he could have done. And that last bit is my point, kids are unpredictable and there is danger out there.

Yes I do leave my 3 and 4 yr old alone in another part of the house but I worry bout it a lot. I leave them downstairs while I put the baby to bed upstairs. I tried keeping them upstairs in their room but they just kept waking the baby up. I lock all doors before I leave them down there but do worry b/c I really cant hear everything going on down there. I think if there were only 1 of them I wouldnt do it b/c I like to think if something was wrong one of them could still come get me or 2 screaming together is louder, etc I am actually more comfortable letting them play outside alone b/c when I do that it is in a fully privacy fenced yard, my sliding glass door is open so I can hear them, I don't leave the 2 rooms the sliding glass door is in for more than a second and I know all my neighbors, including behind us plus we live on the inside part of a circle so the only access to my backyard is through someones yard. Whereas when I am not in earshot things can happen downstairs, usually it is 2 preschoolers collaborating trouble like them sharing a half gallon of ice cream straight from the carton.

Heck I am nervous about leaving my 3 and 4 yr old with my 13 yr old and she is the oldest of 5 kids and 11 grandkids on one side (all live within 2 miles so she sees often), and another cousin on the other side. So she is very used to kids and knows what shes doing, very mature, highly gifted child who like my other kids even sibling wears and has a magic touch in putting new babies to bed though isnt a fan of diapers lol


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

no flames here.. just hugs. Sorry about the nosey neighbors. Why the hell can't people just help eachother, instead of getting cps involved in benign situations that can tear a family up?!? I'm all for CPS for abuse/neglect situations. I don't believe this warrented a call.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Eh, I don't see a big deal with it personally. You had the doors locked and your 4 yr old couldn't get out while others couldn't get in. Maybe it's because my kids are advanced, but when either of mine were 4 they were *very* capable of staying out of trouble for 5-10 minutes - especially if I were in the same building. Otoh, I knew a child who if left unattended (with parents in the house) was able to cause more trouble, mischief and mess in 30 seconds than mine did in a month (and mine aren't perfect by any means!). You know your child, you know the safety of your area and that's more than any of us online are familiar with. Would I have called the police? Only if you didn't find your ds right away, and only to help with the search.


----------

